# Overseed without irrigation



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi!
Have almost 3 acres. I want to overseed the whole lawn this year but watering isn't an option. I'm just now starting to plan the overseed but I'll probably drop my cut in August, Cote aerate in late August and then seed. I have a northern mix grass.

Is overseeding without irrigation pointless? Or are there any tips or grass seeds that would do the trick?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

It is doable. Last year I only watered when the temps were above 85 degrees. Using Columbus OH as reference point, the temps in late august should be upper 70's to upper 50's. There should sufficient dew in the morning to keep the seeds moist


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

You may be better of dormant seeding. Do a little reading about it. I think it fits the bill.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Hi!
> Have almost 3 acres. I want to overseed the whole lawn this year but watering isn't an option. I'm just now starting to plan the overseed but I'll probably drop my cut in August, Cote aerate in late August and then seed. I have a northern mix grass.
> 
> Is overseeding without irrigation pointless? Or are there any tips or grass seeds that would do the trick?


It depends on the conditions after you overseed. If it's wet and cool then you're good. If it's dry and hot then probably not. Not sure where in ohio you are but maybe second or third week in september to maximize the chances.

Make sure you clear the leaves every few days.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The less irrigation you have to use, the later your seeding usually has to be, since you're relying in moisture retention from previous rains, and even dew, to keep things moist.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

It's definitely not pointless, mother nature has grown grass fields for millions of years before man invented artificial irrigation.

As long as you have water from other sources eg. rain then it's fine. I seeded this spring and had great results without watering it once, but we sure had alot of rain. You're basically taking a gamble, 50/50 whether there will be enough rain or not. So while not 100%, it sure isn't pointless.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I plan on doing the same, to an extent. I'm going to overseed my entire lawn, but I do have about 5-6 bare spots about 1 square foot each. I will hand water those but rely on mother nature to take care of thickening up the rest of the lawn. The rest is fairly thick already, but I figure it can't hurt. If I get 10% germination on the areas I don't water, it'll be worth it to me.

My plan is to put the seed down on a day before the forecast calls for several days of rain in a row.

I don't know what kind of seed you're using, but some of the big box store seeds have the coating that supposedly retains water.

Without irrigation, I would not use anything with Kentucky bluegrass because germination time is so long.


----------

